# Cara & Niamh



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Well my little girls are comin up 2 (Cara) and 1 (Niamh) so here are some recent pics:


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw lovely photos of your 2 girls 

Just love the last one of Cara...love her colouring 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They are beautiful!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I remember them as wee puppies...how time has flown by...fab pictures and hope they enjoy their forthcoming birthday celebrations.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Don't worry Clare they still think they're puppies!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What lovely pictures - I love Cara's flying ears on the beach and how Niamh blends into your rug.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Rug came after the dog but didn't realise they were the same colour hehe!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great pictures, I love the one of them running..... Looks like you're utilising that caravan


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lovely poo's they are gorgeous! Wow!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Great pictures, I love the one of them running..... Looks like you're utilising that caravan


We certainly are Karen and the girls love it too. Derek and I getting the bed to ourselves is an impossibility though ... Your either pinned in by a snoring poo or find they are sharing your pillow or you have a poo butt in your face!!

Here's some of their glamping pics:





































My little hobbit was fascinated by some fat wood pigeons when we were in Thorton le Dale. We stayed at Overbrook - it's an adults only park and its great.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

That looks great , a movable holiday with your dogs what more could you want


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Niamh is so much like Benson, she looks a touch smaller in the photos but not sure, you can tell they are from the same litter they have virtually identical colouring, having been trying to upload pics for some time but its just not happening, will keep trying though!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful pictures


----------

